# For bass



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What wight is often used for bass?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Invector said:


> What wight is often used for bass?


5 or 6 weight.. I have a 8'6" thomas and thomas 6 weight that I use for casting dahlbergs and big bunny leeches and big poppers..


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

After trying to cast the big stuff for a few years with a 5 weight, I bought an 8 weight outfit last year, and it made casting the big bugs and poppers as easy as can be. For a more experienced fly fisherman, a lighter outfit often works well. For a novice such as myself, the 8 weight is just the ticket. Burl


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have an 8-wt and a 6-wt that I use for largemouth and smallies, respectively.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

normally a 5 or 6 weight.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Depends on the size of the fly you want to cast. I like deer hair frogs, etc. and a 6 wt is the absolute lightest I use. Normally I use an 8wt or 9wt when throwing big deer hair flies.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

We have a lot of wind here and the fishing is all for smallmouth. Most all uses a fast tip 7 wt. and it is just fine. A 6 also works ok, but in a gale like we have most days won't push the big bugs. If I were fishing largemouth, I'd go 8-9.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I would go with a 8 or 9 wt. This give you options if you don't want to buy a whole bunch of expensive rods. With this size you can catch bass, Salmon, or even a Large Northern Pike. I used mine last year to catch Salmon in Michigan.

[siteimg]4289[/siteimg]


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I use a 9 weight but the fishing in North Dakota is a bit different then Montana. I am still wondering where the heck to buy fly gear in ND and MN. I was up in MN earlier in the sumer and I cracked something on my fly rod. I will be damned if I could find a St. Croix delear basically anywhere in the state of MN. Finally I got lucky and was in a fishing store looking for a fly rod and I found a decent 9 wieght for 100 bucks. It wasted a day of fishing though trying to find a place that had a decent rod.


----------

